# Spinning- New Drop Spindle



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

My husband turns wood and he made me a this pretty spindle. It spins like a top. Whorl is 51 g, and about 3" in diameter. Shaft is from end to end is slightly less than 13". I declined a hook and decided to try using half hitch to hold the leader/yarn. I love it. He used Maple wood and uses a wax which is melted into the wood at a high speed, which makes the surface like glass. I think it is a lovely Valentine's gift. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, wow! Just a beautiful spindle. Even in a picture, it looks so smooth. Nice to have a talented husband.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice Valentine's gift. He is wonderful and very talented. Enjoy your spindle.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Where does he get the rubber grommets, please?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually you could use the spindle as an Indian spindle....using the long end up instead of the short end as the "Drop Spindle" is used.

I'm intrigued enough to ask possible price (I know my birthday is this week...but a functional spindle without the hook....!).

My main pricing is for a tatting needle (or up to 3 of the same size) from Tat's All that will handle size 70 or 80 weight thread nicely. But I will be reading up on spinning supplies. :sm24:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Actually you could use the spindle as an Indian spindle....using the long end up instead of the short end as the "Drop Spindle" is used.
> 
> I'm intrigued enough to ask possible price (I know my birthday is this week...but a functional spindle without the hook....!).
> 
> My main pricing is for a tatting needle (or up to 3 of the same size) from Tat's All that will handle size 70 or 80 weight thread nicely. But I will be reading up on spinning supplies. :sm24:


Yes, I planned to use it as a bottom whorl.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> Where does he get the rubber grommets, please?


Rubber grommets all sizes are carried in hardware stores, sometimes in the plumbing depts. But you can buy them very cheaply on line if you want more than a few.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful spindle!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

The wood even looks silky smooth! Lovey.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous spindle! I wish my husband were into woodworking!

Hazel


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all, I was trying it out last night. Spins beautifully. Great exercise for my recent shoulder surgery.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The spindle is beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful spindle. So perfectly made and finished. It will be a treasure for you to spin on a spindle your husband made especially for you.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Wat a lovely spindle!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are so fortunate. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucky you! Your husband is a blessing.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You are one lucky Valentine :sm11:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful spindle!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautifully made


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Again thanks. This was his first spindle. He did a little research and is turning a few more.


----------

